# My Ruhla World Time Diver



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

I stuck on this couple of weeks ago:





































I don`t know what to do with it-I am not a watchmaker and this Ruhla need to be serviced and oiled.I have to send it to my watchmaker,but I don`t think I will wear it.


----------

